# DIY plywood tank question?



## hddave1 (Sep 27, 2010)

hello...i,ve been lurking around and reading alot and i have decided i would like to build a 75gal plywood tank for a up and coming fishtank hobby room...from what i,ve read, its probably gonna cost me more to build a tank than to just go out and buy a 75gal tank but i just like fooling around with wood and thought i might just give it a go...my questions are,, how well does DRYLOC alone work in sealing the inside of a plywood tank... can i use DRYLOC and GE1 silicone and be ok or will it leak...has anyone used this stuff with good luck..thanks for any advice..


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Doesn't look like you are getting much attention. Maybe not a lot have tried Dryloc on plywood??? I've not but I think any bending or movement will crack the Dryloc and leak.


----------



## hddave1 (Sep 27, 2010)

well i thought about that after doing some reading...i might look around and read on about epoxy...thanks for the reply


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

Actually, Drylok seems like it is very flexible, even after curing. It reminds me of acrylic paint and when dried it turns into like a plastic and it is very strong. Drylok seems like it will act the same way. I have some spare Drylok, I think I will test it out.

This is a great idea, if it works, imagine how much money people can save instead of buying epoxy resin.

Oh and don't hold your breath though, I have been very busy around work and home, I don't know when I will try little experiment project.


----------



## hddave1 (Sep 27, 2010)

i would be intersted in the test results ..i have never used dryloc but i did read where it was used on a plywood tank..would be very cool to save a few bucks


----------



## GeriJo (May 13, 2010)

Everything I've ever researched about ply wood tanks when I considered building one said silicone the seams and apply at least three coats of drylock waiting at least 24 hours between each coat of drylock. Don't forget to let the drylock leech before adding fish.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

If you were to silicone the joints before adding the Dryloc, it would not stick to the silicone. There are also several versions of Dryloc, two of which are like paint, one acrylic, one alkyd. I haven't used Dryloc brand, but used a similar product years ago to seal a block wall in a basement, and I can't imagine it sticking well to wood.
However, I did see a tank built using cement board rather than plywood, and Dryloc would be ideal for that. The tank was framed and cement board applied to the frame.


----------



## rubenm (Sep 13, 2010)

I came across your post and I had never heard of building a plywood tank before. Fascinated, I looked a few up. I came across this page and this guy uses DRYLOCK. Don't know if this helpsw, but i figured I'd post it anyway.

http://www.txholeyrocks.com/home/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=57&Itemid=1


----------



## hddave1 (Sep 27, 2010)

that was the sight where i got the idea but im second guessing it now..i would hate to invest the money and time on a idea that might bite me in the butt later..would be cool if it was a tryed and true method that has been done over and over and tested true...might work but still not much info on it as far as i can find on the net


----------

